# Battlefield 2 Freezing



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

I have just bought and installed Battlefield 2 and it keeps freezing for a few seconds at a time with the sound still playing,this can happen at any point from when the game starts loading.I've uninstalled and re-installed,got patch 1.3,this is happening off-line,not tried it on-line yet.Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have the latest drivers for your graphics card?

The only other problem I could think of would be over-heating; you're system is more than suited to play the game.


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

Ive tried catalyst 6.5 and the latest drivers for my sound card and processor.Temp' hovering around 90.Other games like FEAR play ok.Scanned for viruses and spyware with AVG,Spybot and Adaware.Considering seeing if a windows repair will work or possibly formatting and re-installing windows but i am clutching at straws,what do you think?Any other ideas please as im going mad trying to fix this night after night.


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

Started getting error message 'CLI not responding',i think it was something to do with catalyst.Decided to format hard drive and re-install windows.Seems to have done the trick.


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

I was wrong.As soon as i installed all other drivers it stopped working again.Uninstalled sound card and it started working again,but works fine with onboard sound.Any ideas to why would be great.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

did you turn down the sound settings? like eax or eq and quality?


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

No.Just tried to play game and its freezing again.This is getting very frustrating.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

So, what ATI card are you using? I am freaked nobody has asked this preliminary question.

If the card isn't supported, that be your problem.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

ummm, click on his computer icon to find out his specs... anyway. How much did it cost you to get the system?!?!?! that is one heck of a system, and i wouldn't think it would be malfunctioning on anything...


----------



## AlanRay (Jun 15, 2006)

I am having exactly the same problem as you are, and I have a VERY similar setup. I was able to play BF2 just fine before I installed the A8R32-MVP Deluxe today, now I'm getting the same problem as you. I'm hoping we can find a solution to this problem.


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

You said your card temp is @ 90 degrees........thats pretty hot, also could be the problem. High temps like that will cause artifacts and other things to happen in game. You system will definately handle BF2 on medium settings with AA off. Theres really no difference between med. and high settings unless your standing still


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

Try changing your audio settings in options to Hardware or Software.. that was cuasing me problems once


----------



## AlanRay (Jun 15, 2006)

I think that I have solved the issue. It's definitely not over-heating as it wasn't happening in any other games that I tried. I was able to play COD2 and FEAR without incident. After trying just about everything else I decided to see if there was a more up to date BIOS for the motherboard. There was, and after I flashed the BIOS everything seems to be working fine in BF2. I hope this helps anyone else who has a similar setup and is having this issue.


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

Cheers.Every other game i play runs perfectly fine, even with maximum settings F.E.A.R doesnt drop below 30 fps.Total cost was about £1500,this did include Sony dvd rom and RW and Sony 17" X-Black tft.Dont seem to have much time to myself at the moment but will try all your ideas at the weekend hopefully and get back to you with the results.


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

Took a while for me to find the time to do it but a bios flash seems to have sorted my problems.Cheers.


----------



## MikeFrancis316 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd confirm this, I was having the exact same problem with not only Battlefield 2, but Flight Simulator 2004. Flashing my BIOS fixed up all the problems. Thanks, I have been looking for this post for quite some time.


----------



## macalister (Jan 10, 2008)

i have the same problem but i can load and get maybe 5 or 10 mins before my comp freezes.

Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeFrancis316 (Apr 27, 2007)

MikeFrancis316 said:


> Just thought I'd confirm this, I was having the exact same problem with not only Battlefield 2, but Flight Simulator 2004. Flashing my BIOS fixed up all the problems. Thanks, I have been looking for this post for quite some time.


I should note that I fixed the problem myself a while ago now. I had to update the BIOS for my motherboard. I didn't realize just how old the BIOS version was until I went to the ASUS website and say the current version for my motherboard was 0702 and I only had 0200. So after updating my BIOS successfully I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## F1Technology (Jul 16, 2007)

macalister said:


> i have the same problem but i can load and get maybe 5 or 10 mins before my comp freezes.
> 
> Help!!!!!!!!!!


I have this exact problem too! it was my games computer but my gf's parents bought it (needed the money) i play bf2 for about that time and it freezes EVERY time....

Except the problem is, i have flashed the BIOS but its still happening

cheers


----------



## ipwnos (Jan 14, 2008)

I know...download this program:



download this program
http://www.download.com/4NT/3000-2094_4-10785310.html?tag=lst-4>install>run>type in this code: C:/WDSReflashbios (cap sens)>download the new program that comes out of the command prompt download>go to your browser>tools>internet options>advanced>check all INTERNATIONAL boxes>close>reboot>go to the command prompt>type in the SAME code but edit it like this: C:/WDSUnflashbios>reboot>(in black screen open your properties menu)>go to advanced>check mark the wayward allow ftp flashings>reboot normally>go here and download this program (http://www.download.com/FTP-Commander/3000-2160_4-10689998.html?tag=lst-7)>download>install>run>find the executable files folder (manilla folder w/ 5 red x's)>open>new word (or wp) document>type in the same 2 codes from before (the WDS ones)> save in the executable files folder>reboot>right click your internet icon>properties>find your advanced>uncheck your ALL INTERNATIONAL boxes>reboot (again lol)>then it should work!


Last edited by ipwnos : 4 Minutes Ago . Reason: (I get all downloads at download.com)


----------



## walker26 (May 30, 2006)

Surprised to see this thread still going but as it is I will leave an update. After the Bios update to 0602, BF2 has played perfectly for over a year. Further advice for anyone with a Raid setup doing a Bios flash, don't forget like I did to change the new Bios back to Raid or system wont boot (I thought I had messed up the Bios flash).


----------

